# Who still has a Moneymaker?



## dsheffey (Jul 20, 2007)

John, I don't know anything about the moneymaker but I have taken a similar road in trying out the Mathews Ovation. Very similar specs, 40" ata and 8" BH. The finger pinch is killing me. Maybe I'm just being a girl about it but right now my ring finger hurts to type. I'm going to keep trying to shoot it but I'm also loking at buying a shorter cam so I can just shoot this bow with a release.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

NOt fingers - but I still shoot a Moneymaker - probably my favorite bow ever..in fact, I have one at Breathn's right now getting "hot rodded".


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

NY911 said:


> NOt fingers - but I still shoot a Moneymaker - probably my favorite bow ever..in fact, I have one at Breathn's right now getting "hot rodded".


What does he do to the bow?


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

dsheffey said:


> John, I don't know anything about the moneymaker but I have taken a similar road in trying out the Mathews Ovation. Very similar specs, 40" ata and 8" BH. The finger pinch is killing me. Maybe I'm just being a girl about it but right now my ring finger hurts to type. I'm going to keep trying to shoot it but I'm also loking at buying a shorter cam so I can just shoot this bow with a release.


Thanks Dan. I shoot with 3 fingers as well. Maybe its time to drop the 3rd finger at full draw?


----------



## dsheffey (Jul 20, 2007)

I've been experimenting a little with dropping a finger and I don't know about that. It really breaks up the flow of my shot. Maybe I'll try dropping the index finger. It's not the one hurting but in theory it should make it easier on the other two.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

If I remember correctly, Butch Johnson use to shoot a provantage with 2 fingers.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

biblethumpncop said:


> What does he do to the bow?


First one he has done....it needed new strings, but we also tried to put Vendetta cams (L6) on it for more speed, but found the LF cams did everything the L6's did speed wise...also replaced the 12 inch limbs with 10 inch Bow Madness XL limbs..it dropped the brace height and brought up the speed. He is still tweaking it..I cant wait to get it!


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I sent him a PM. I'd like to increase the ATA and brace height a little.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Dan, try dropping the ring finger. Before I got that Pro Vantage from you I was shooting a PSE Mach 5 with 3 fingers and that worked fine. It's 43 in A-A. Anything shorter for me just kills my fingers. I had a Martin Septer 4 awhile back that was 40 in and I just couldn't make it comfortable. I stared dropping the index finger and it was much better. I also tried drawing with three and then dropping the ring finger and that worked but just felt weird.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

biblethumpncop said:


> I sent him a PM. I'd like to increase the ATA and brace height a little.


He replied the ATA can't be increased with new limbs.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I didnt think it could - I think the 12 inch MM limbs are the longest PSE makes. 

I cant wait to get mine back! Gonna be SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rhys A (Jun 18, 2010)

Bible , 
I still have 2 moneymakers , 1 with the LF cam and 1 with the solo.

If you are looking for a bow to shoot with fingers , I would suggets the Hybrid , either with LF cam or the newer version with the ME (I think ).

The LF cams can be a little savage , but I do shoot them on nearly 70# , I have a 30.5 DL and had no real probs with finger pinch , so nothing really to worry about there.

I shoot with 2 fingers , however I start the draw with 2 fingers , I don't like to try and drop fingers once I get to full draw .

I still rate these as one of the best fingers I have shot in 30 years . fast, accurate and can be findled with to get the point on quite short for a GAP shooter.


----------



## Juanmaria (Oct 28, 2010)

I thought this was a thread about shaking my moneymaker! My mistake, wrong moneymaker. I hate it when that happens.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Rhys A said:


> Bible ,
> I still have 2 moneymakers , 1 with the LF cam and 1 with the solo.
> 
> If you are looking for a bow to shoot with fingers , I would suggets the Hybrid , either with LF cam or the newer version with the ME (I think ).
> ...


Thanks for the great info. Because of my draw length, I would be interested in the single cam, as it goes to 32". The other cams stop at 31". Can you give me some feedback about the single cam version please?

Thanks.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

biblethumpncop said:


> Thanks for the great info. Because of my draw length, I would be interested in the single cam, as it goes to 32". The other cams stop at 31". Can you give me some feedback about the single cam version please?
> 
> Thanks.



Old thread that I started 3 years ago. I picked up a Moneymaker NI earlier this year. I've only shot it with a hinge, but started thinking of trying fingers again. I love the deflex riser's pointability and the smooth draw.


----------



## rambofirstblood (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm shooting a Moneymaker NI with fingers.
give it a try.


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

I have moneymaker for sale...I am not shooting fingers anymore.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2860562&p=1077473778#post1077473778


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

I did shoot a Moneymaker with fingers, 3 finger under. Smooth, love it. Lately been shooting the Mathews Apex 7 with fingers. 

Will be setting up another Moneymaker to shoot with fingers again soon.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I like my Moneymaker NI a lot! Not a barn burner, but with my long draw I make up some speed. I'm still shooting a hinge until after my elk hunt, but might dust off the tab and try it with fingers.


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

The Black Widow PDQ Super Glove are fine gloves.

https://blackwidowbows.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=114_120&product_id=458

Switched from finger tabs last year when my fingers started to tingle. No more tingling.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Looks like I have another Moneymaker NI on the way. This one will be set up for barebow.


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

biblethumpncop said:


> Looks like I have another Moneymaker NI on the way. This one will be set up for barebow.


Congrats! PSE Moneymakers X (LF & NI cams) are my favorite longer ATA bow period. Love them.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Chris1ny said:


> Congrats! PSE Moneymakers X (LF & NI cams) are my favorite longer ATA bow period. Love them.




Have you shot the last model momeymaker they made?


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

biblethumpncop said:


> Have you shot the last model momeymaker they made?


Yes the TH version. Sold that bow.

The LF and NI original versions are perfections IMHO.


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

With that long draw , how about a a PSE Freak. Maybe too short if you are shooting split but just fine for 3under. Fasssst.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I really like the deflex of the moneymaker riser and the length/brace height. I think the 4 independent limb bolts that allow you to adjust cam lean is an awesome design!


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I received my second Moneymaker NI last week and threw it on the Bow Time Machine and assembled it. I then slapped a Cavalier magnetic rest and one of my Spigarelli click-adj plunger on the bow, set the nocking point and centershot. Topped it off with some cat whiskers and took it out to the side yard and gave it a whirl.

It's been several years since I've shot barebow, so I started at 5 yards. I then moved back to 10 yards. Shot about 25 arrows, and was slapping some shafts together. I look forward to shooting it some more! I have a 31.5" draw and set it up for 65% let off. I shoot split finger and anchor in the corner of my mouth.

When I use to shoot my Hoyt Aspen and Provantage in the Freestyle Limited class, I could anchor under my chin with my Cavalier tab equipped with a shelf. I tried the PSE that way, in case I wanted to try it with a sight and fingers. The ATA length may be too short. The string angle is too acute to have the string touch the tip of my nose. I'll fiddle with it some more.


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice bow! Congrats.

Just setup a barebow Moneymaker for 3 finger under too.

For barebow compounds, I like 3 finger under, anchor the arrow right below the eye.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Chris1ny said:


> Nice bow! Congrats.
> 
> Just setup a barebow Moneymaker for 3 finger under too.
> 
> For barebow compounds, I like 3 finger under, anchor the arrow right below the eye.


I shot split finger for roughly 30 years, so three under is very foreign to me.


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

biblethumpncop said:


> I shot split finger for roughly 30 years, so three under is very foreign to me.


I shot recurve split finger, Instinctive for many years. Great fun, love it. 

Last year started barebow compound. Due to the shorter ATA, string finger pinching was an issue with split-fingers, switched to 3 finger under. After watching multiple recurve 3 finger under Pros/Champions and learning from them. 

It's very easier to switch. Only took a couple of days to feel natural.


----------

